# Airless paint sprayer used to wash before paint!z?



## SunHouseProperties

ANYONE?? Can I use my airless psprayer to pressure wash the house for paint ....... so pressure is 3100 psi its under gallon a minute buuuuut in a pinch I think I could wash off the walls of garage or house , of coarse i would want my 5gpm for the big stuff but hey if i got only airless on site . Got this idea when i was washing out my gun and decided to clean dirt off a section of dirty street and well it was like painting gold on the street, meaning i thought , did i even need the pressure washer there in the first place , thanks pressure washing pros!! I know the poor gpm is laughable but this is a pinch solution that can be considered when needed?????


----------



## Holdenholden

You want to use your sprayer as a pressure washer? I wouldn’t recommend this but I suppose it’s doable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCalifornia

A garden hose with nozzle also works well in a pinch:wink:


----------



## Brushman4

SunHouseProperties said:


> ANYONE?? Can I use my airless psprayer to pressure wash the house for paint ....... so pressure is 3100 psi its under gallon a minute buuuuut in a pinch I think I could wash off the walls of garage or house , of coarse i would want my 5gpm for the big stuff but hey if i got only airless on site . Got this idea when i was washing out my gun and decided to clean dirt off a section of dirty street and well it was like painting gold on the street, meaning i thought , did i even need the pressure washer there in the first place , thanks pressure washing pros!! I know the poor gpm is laughable but this is a pinch solution that can be considered when needed?????


I've used an airless in cleaning situation and it worked out great!


----------



## ParamountPaint

It probably works, but it seems bad in some vague way. Maybe it's fine?

You could pick up a little consumer grade pw for quick small jobs. I have a couple little Simpsons that are great for tossing in the truck to wash a little deck or something small.

I also despise loading up the large washers...hundreds of pounds of washer,hoses and what not. I'm waiting to see if my hitch mounted scooter carrier will simplify things. I haven't picked one out yet and it might be winter before I get to it.


----------



## lilpaintchic

If you wanna use your sprayer as a pressure washer,go for it. Its your machine...and time.

Personally,id probably stick with a cleaning agent and hose.maybe a broom or scrub brush on a pole? 
Never done it. Theres a very good reason that they're 2 different machines though.

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco

You'll ruin your tip. Of course, I have a 629 that I only use for soaking popcorn ceilings with. If you were only doing a garage door or something, it'd be fine. I'd rather just use a hose and nozzle though, if it isnt a big job.


----------



## Peanut

No offense but that sounds like one of the most hack approaches I can come up with. Hopefully this isn't for a paying client. Invest in proper equipment.


----------



## ScottsPainting

This sounds like a complete waste of time and equipment. Use a hose and some elbow grease.


----------



## Fman

I have the opposite problem. I want to spray paint with my pressure washer! I figure I can get a lot of coverage with a 40 degree tip and maybe do some of those fox finishes with the oscillating dealey-thingie.


----------



## lilpaintchic

Fman said:


> I have the opposite problem. I want to spray paint with my pressure washer! I figure I can get a lot of coverage with a 40 degree tip and maybe do some of those fox finishes with the oscillating dealey-thingie.


ROFLOLOLOLOL. AWESOME!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfgang

I've often wondered how some come up with these ideas. Use a hose with a nozzle at least. Maybe a little siding cleaner if you want to step up your game another notch. Rinsing the cleaner off will get you another notch up. My only question is, do you let it dry completely before you paint?


----------



## lilpaintchic

Wolfgang said:


> I've often wondered how some come up with these ideas. Use a hose with a nozzle at least. Maybe a little siding cleaner if you want to step up your game another notch. Rinsing the cleaner off will get you another notch up. My only question is, do you let it dry completely before you paint?


Nahhhh... just leave it wet. It helps thin the paint so it flows better. ROFLOLOLOLOLOLOL

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfgang

That's what I was kinda figuring.


----------



## Gwarel

Wolfgang said:


> I've often wondered how some come up with these ideas.


You can get a lot of good ideas from the internet, or by going old school public television. I'll re-post this one to make my point......


----------



## Wolfgang

Wait a minute now!!! It just ain't right dragging Red Green into this thread. That's just wrong.


----------



## Gwarel

Wolfgang said:


> Wait a minute now!!! It just ain't right dragging Red Green into this thread. That's just wrong.


You know you're right, my apologies to Mr. Red Green.......


----------



## Woodco

What if we mix the paint and water 50/50? Then we can pressure wash AND paint AT THE SAME TIME!!!!! Im gonna be OPRAH rich now.


----------



## Lightningboy65

When I saw the title of this thread I had to click on it. WOW! Just wow!


----------

